# On-Q pain pump



## JulieFuhriman (Sep 19, 2012)

I know that this is included in the global surgery package but what if the pt didn't have surgery?  A trauma surgeon is putting in the catheter to control pain after multiple rib fractures.


----------



## marvelh (Sep 19, 2012)

Where was the catheter placed, i.e. documentation of specific nerve or anatomic location?


----------



## JulieFuhriman (Sep 20, 2012)

It's in the paravertebral space, tunneled in the endothoracic facia
Julie


----------



## marvelh (Sep 20, 2012)

There isn't a code for placement of a catheter for continuous infusion in that anatomic location.  64999 is the option


----------

